# Center Piece for our Christmas Table



## Paymaster (Dec 17, 2011)

This is taking a Fattie to another level. Got this idea looking at a cake and a fattie sitting on my kitchen counter next to each other at Thanksgiving. Here are the pics of how I put it together. It will be frozen until used. I will place a poinsettia in the center on Christmas day.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 17, 2011)

That is REALLY cool, Paymaster!


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 17, 2011)

Looks great Paymaster!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 17, 2011)

WOW!!!  That is beauty!


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 17, 2011)

That looks very drool.


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 17, 2011)

WOW, that's beautiful!

Will you make us another picture with the Poinsettia?


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 17, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> WOW, that's beautiful!
> 
> Will you make us another picture with the Poinsettia?



I will on Christmas day and add it to this thread.
Thanks


----------



## FrankZ (Dec 17, 2011)

That is absolutely fantastic!


----------



## roadfix (Dec 18, 2011)

Wow...very creative!


----------



## pacanis (Dec 18, 2011)

Great series of pics.


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 24, 2011)

I added a little decoration and the Meat Wreath awaits the knife.


----------



## tinlizzie (Dec 24, 2011)

Momma Mia!  What a fantastic creation!  You had me at the draped bacon.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 24, 2011)

I so wish that was at my house, that looks fantastic!   Yum!!!


----------



## pacanis (Dec 24, 2011)

Cherries soaked in rum?
That would rock!


----------



## Somebunny (Dec 24, 2011)

The whole thing "ROCKS" Paymaster!


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Finally got to cut into it.


----------

